# [risolto] portage e gestione overlay

## ^Stefano^

lo posto qua perchè mi sembra simile il problema. praticamente per installare compiz-fusion ho dovuto aggiungere un overlay con layman. adesso però quando vado ad aggiornare il mondo mi trovo a dover smascherare metacity e gtk+ nonostante la versione (che è quella attualmente installata) che nell'overlay è in testing, in portage è stable. se non le metto entrambi in package.keywords non mi fa continuare con l'aggiornamento. altro problema è che vuole ricompilare un sacco di pacchetti per il cambio di use che però vengono presi dall'overlay. c'è modo di dire ad emerge di non considerare gli overlay quando aggiorno o ancor meglio, di considerarli solo per i pacchetti presi da quegli overlay?

thread splittato da https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-568346.html

-- lavish

----------

## lavish

 *^Stefano^ wrote:*   

> lo posto qua perchè mi sembra simile il problema

 

No, non solo non e' simile, ma non c'entra proprio un fico secco  :Wink: 

Se non trovi altri thread e non sai come risolvere, aprine uno nuovo.

//EDIT: alla fine ho splittato direttamente  :Razz: 

----------

## topper_harley

 *^Stefano^ wrote:*   

> lo posto qua perchè mi sembra simile il problema. praticamente per installare compiz-fusion ho dovuto aggiungere un overlay con layman. adesso però quando vado ad aggiornare il mondo mi trovo a dover smascherare metacity e gtk+ nonostante la versione (che è quella attualmente installata) che nell'overlay è in testing, in portage è stable. se non le metto entrambi in package.keywords non mi fa continuare con l'aggiornamento. altro problema è che vuole ricompilare un sacco di pacchetti per il cambio di use che però vengono presi dall'overlay. c'è modo di dire ad emerge di non considerare gli overlay quando aggiorno o ancor meglio, di considerarli solo per i pacchetti presi da quegli overlay?
> 
> thread splittato da https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-568346.html
> 
> -- lavish

 

La cosa a mio avviso piu' indolore e' copiare nel tuo overlay locale solo gli ebuild che ti servono e prima di aggiornare togliere da layman l'overlay incasinato.

 *^Stefano^ wrote:*   

> altro problema è che vuole ricompilare un sacco di pacchetti per il cambio di use che però vengono presi dall'overlay. c'è modo di dire ad emerge di non considerare gli overlay quando aggiorno o ancor meglio, di considerarli solo per i pacchetti presi da quegli overlay?
> 
> 

 

puoi spiegarti meglio? a parita' di pacchetto e di versione quelli dell'overlay hanno USE diverse? prova a portare un esempio

----------

## ^Stefano^

aggiornamento del mondo senza overlay

```
... done!

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/gettext-0.16.1  USE="nls -doc -emacs -nocxx" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] app-text/ghostscript-esp-8.15.3  USE="X cups gtk xml -cjk -threads" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-util/subversion-1.3.2-r4  USE="bash-completion berkdb java nls perl python zlib -apache2 -emacs -nowebdav -ruby" 0 kB 

Total: 3 packages (3 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 0 kB

```

aggiornamento del mondo con overlay

```
Calculating world dependencies /

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "x11-libs/libcm" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- x11-libs/libcm-0.1.1 (masked by: ~amd64 keyword)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or 

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

(dependency required by "x11-wm/metacity-2.16.3" [ebuild])

!!! Problem resolving dependencies for x11-wm/metacity

!!! Depgraph creation failed.

```

questa dipendenza, usando metacity di portage, non è richiesta ed in portage neanche è presente come pacchetto

```
* x11-libs/libcm

     Available versions:  ~0.0.22_pre20060714[1] ~0.0.22_pre20060827[1] ~0.0.22_pre20060929[1] ~0.0.22_pre20061024[1] ~0.1.1[1] ~0.1.1[2]

     Homepage:            http://www.gnome.org

     Description:         Composite management library

[1] (layman/hanno-xgl)

[2] (layman/xeffects)

```

ora la smaschero e ti faccio l'esempio delle use. notare nell'esempio metacity e gtk+ che hanno la stessa versione di portage ma devo per forza aggiungerli in package.keywords perchè lui vuole reinstallare quelli dell'overlay a tutti i costi senza lasciarmi quelli che ho.

```
... done!

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/gettext-0.16.1  USE="nls -doc -emacs -nocxx" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libcm-0.1.1  269 kB [3] 

[ebuild     U ] x11-misc/transset-0.1_pre20060110 [0.1_pre20040821] 10 kB [3] 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libXft-2.1.12  USE="-debug -newspr%" 0 kB [3] 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r2  USE="cups gif ipv6 nas opengl xinerama -debug -doc -examples (-firebird) -immqt -immqt-bc -mysql -nis -odbc -pertty% -postgres -qt-copy% -sqlite" 0 kB [3] 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-util/subversion-1.3.2-r4  USE="bash-completion berkdb java nls perl python zlib -apache2 -emacs -nowebdav -ruby" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/cairo-1.4.6  USE="X directfb glitz svg -debug -doc -newspr% -xcb" 0 kB [3] 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/gtk+-2.10.11  USE="X jpeg tiff xinerama -debug -doc -macmenu%" 0 kB [3] 

[ebuild   R   ] app-text/ghostscript-esp-8.15.3  USE="X cups gtk xml -cjk -threads" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-wm/metacity-2.16.3  USE="xcomposite%* xinerama -debug" 1,791 kB [3] 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-python/gnome-python-desktop-2.16.0  USE="X -debug -doc -nognome% -rsvg% -wnck%" 0 kB [3] 

Total: 11 packages (1 upgrade, 1 new, 9 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 2,070 kB

Portage overlays:

 [1] /usr/local/portage

 [2] /usr/local/layman/sunrise

 [3] /usr/local/layman/xeffects

 [4] /usr/local/layman/zugaina

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No]
```

se hai bisogno di altro fammi sapere.

@lavish: grazie e scusa per l'inghippo   :Confused: 

----------

## topper_harley

Nel tuo caso i problemi vengono dal'overlay xeffects che, a parita' di versione di alcuni pachhetti utilizza delle USE flags differenti, applicando delle patch per esse. L'unica che conosco per esperienza diretta e' la USE "macmenu" di x11-libs/gtk+ . 

Essendo una patch molto instabile e IMHO oscena, anche la versione stabile del pacchetto deve essere messa in ~arch in quanto contiene una patch instabile.

Per quanto riguarda le nuove USE e i nuovi pacchetti non ci puoi fare nulla, mi spiego meglio: se vuoi usare un composite window manager devi installare tutti i pacchetti che riguardano composite, se poi questo window manager e' instabile, non ti devi lamentare se le sue dipendenze sono ~arch.

```

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r2  USE="cups gif ipv6 nas opengl xinerama -debug -doc -examples (-firebird) -immqt -immqt-bc -mysql -nis -odbc -pertty% -postgres -qt-copy% -sqlite" 0 kB [3]
```

Cosi' a occhio (ma aspetto smentite) non ha senso ricompilare questo, che tra l'altro porta via un sacco di tempo...

----------

## ^Stefano^

il fatto è che qua non c'è nessuna dipendenza di compiz. semplicemente portage va prima a guardare negli overlay che in /usr/portage ed io questo voglio evitarlo. anche il fatto di metacity e gtk+, hai le stesse versioni in portage, stable e per giunta già installate, perchè vuoi per forza quelle dell'overlay che sono testing con delle use differenti? non ho modo io come utente di dire a portage di non considerare gli overlay se non per i soli pacchetti che io ho installato da essi?

perchè anche copiando essi nel mio overlay, come avevi suggerito, poi come seguo gli aggiornamenti?

qt lo vuole ricompilare perchè ci sono un paio di use con % che appunto, sono così perchè è nell'overlay, quello in portage non le ha.

----------

## Scen

 *^Stefano^ wrote:*   

> non ho modo io come utente di dire a portage di non considerare gli overlay se non per i soli pacchetti che io ho installato da essi?
> 
> perchè anche copiando essi nel mio overlay, come avevi suggerito, poi come seguo gli aggiornamenti?

 

No, purtroppo Portage non permette ancora questo. Paludis invece sì. Comunque da quello che leggo xeffects è un overlay contenente abbastanza "monnezza", pertanto situazioni come la tua sono all'ordine del giorno.

----------

## ^Stefano^

e se creassi dei link dall'overlay xeffects al mio overlay delle sole cartelle che mi servono? in questo modo aggiornando layman aggiornerei anche i link e portage vedrebbe solo i link, dico bene? si potrebbe fare o farei del casino?

ma soprattutto....di tutta la gente che ha installato compiz, perchè solo io ho questo problema?

----------

## Scen

 *^Stefano^ wrote:*   

> e se creassi dei link dall'overlay xeffects al mio overlay delle sole cartelle che mi servono? in questo modo aggiornando layman aggiornerei anche i link e portage vedrebbe solo i link, dico bene? si potrebbe fare o farei del casino?

 

Teoricamente dovrebbe funzionare, devi solo stare attento ad eventuali pacchetti spostati/rinominati nell'overlay xeffects, e correggere anche il tuo overlay locale.

 *^Stefano^ wrote:*   

> ma soprattutto....di tutta la gente che ha installato compiz, perchè solo io ho questo problema?

 

Forse non si sono posti il problema di dover smascherare altre dipendenze, diversamente da come hai fatto tu  :Razz:  Comunque i problemi che sollevi sono legittimi: speriamo che un giorno riescano ad implementare in Portage una gestione più granulare degli overlay (e se proprio hai bisogno di uno strumento adatto, ti ricordo che c'è Paludis).

----------

## ^Stefano^

scen non è solo lo smascherare il problema, che già quello mi rompe, il problema è che ci sono un bel po di pacchetti che vengono ricompilati per via delle USE, USE come macmenu che non risultano neanche su euse.

----------

## Scen

Il problema allora sta (x me) in xeffects, dove vengono mantenuti degli ebuild GIA' presenti nel tree ufficiale, però "stravolgendone" il contenuto ed il funzionamento. Non so a cosa servano quelle nuove USE (qualche motivo ci sarà, e forse vari pacchetti dell'overlay necessitano delle versioni "personalizzate" di pacchetti, presenti anche nel tree ufficiale, disponibili nell'overlay stesso), però devi renderti conto che tu vuoi utilizzare del software ancora sperimentale, e giustamente esso non viene reso disponibile nel tree ufficiale ma tramite repository alternativi, che ovviamente introducono più di qualche grattacapo  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## ^Stefano^

scen, secondo te questo progetto di mouser può essermi utile? la domanda vale anche e specialmente per mouser, sperando che legga questo 3D   :Rolling Eyes: 

EDIT: ho creato tutti i link e tolto /usr/local/layman/xeffects da make.conf e sembra andare. l'ultimo test lo faccio quando aggiorno l'overlay con layman -S ma non dovrei comunque avere problemi. come suggerito da scen devo stare attento se cambiano i nomi dei file, ma se non cambiano all'aggiornarsi dell'overlay si aggiorna anche il link simbolico, dico bene? prima di mettere tag risolto nel titolo aspetto domani così aggiorno layman e vedo se il tutto regge.

EDIT2: ho trovato questo post nel quale hai scritto anche tu e sembra proprio che la soluzione migliore sia creare dei link simbolici in /usr/local/portage dei soli ebuild che ti servono.

----------

